# Letter from Employer



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

Im on a life partners visa with working rights.

I am planning to change my visa to a General Work Visa this year. 

I already have a job and will need a letter from my employer to support my application. This apparently needs to be what job, why other people are not able to fulfil my position ect...

Can anyone give me an example letter that my employer could look at to guide him.

Thank you.

Regards,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> Im on a life partners visa with working rights.


This means you are on a Visitor's Visa now (Section 11).



> I am planning to change my visa to a General Work Visa this year.


Why? Has your relationship ended? If not, this change is highly unadvisable.



> I already have a job and will need a letter from my employer to support my application. This apparently needs to be what job, why other people are not able to fulfil my position ect...
> 
> Can anyone give me an example letter that my employer could look at to guide him.


There is no template here, he simply writes a letter with all the reasons and proof as he sees fit.

Bear in mind that there is a great deal of other proof and documentation needed over and above this letter.


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> This means you are on a Visitor's Visa now (Section 11).
> 
> 
> Why? Has your relationship ended? If not, this change is highly unadvisable.
> ...



Thank you for your response and sorry for the delay.

My relationship is over and am applying asap to stay in the country legally.


The thing is, I already work for the firm with working rights on my visa. Therefore it would prove difficult for me to provide them with evidence that they advertised for my position in the newspaper or otherwise as I have worked for the office for 13 months already? Not sure how to go about this?

Thanks


----------

